# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Baby Crestie with Foot Injury?

## ashleymarie

I just noticed my kids foot is shrivelled looking? I tried googling about mites but nothing really came up. I have no idea what is going on.







Any insight would be appreciated. The foot has small hard spots so I thought maybe there was some stuck shed. 

However this kid is still showing ribs and the pelvis is visible... ive been alternating between CGD and calcium dusted crickets. Not sure if maybe there is an internal issue.





Please halp.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## ashleymarie

Bump. Please, any ideas are appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## butterballpython

It's hard to tell from pictures on the internet, but my first impression is a crush injury of some kind.  Did the crestie accidentally get its foot closed in a cage door, or could some decoration have fallen on it?

I'd recommend a visit to the vet.  A vet could take a closer look and recommend treatment.  If that were my gecko, I would take it in to be seen.  Be sure to use a herp vet, not a dog and cat specialist.

----------


## mlededee

That may be the result of a stuck shed, which then pulled off good skin during the next shed or perhaps some kind of injury. Clean it with chlorhexadine or betadine and cover it with plain neosporin (with no painkillers added). Keep the gecko on paper towel substrate until healed and then make sure that it has proper humidity for future sheds.

The more serious issue that I see here is the emaciated condition of the gecko. I would recommend feeding it the Pangea With Insects crested gecko diet (offered every day) along with well gut loaded and dusted insects (crickets and roaches are good choices) a few times per week but not so much that it doesn't eat the CGD. It is very important that the gecko get the nutrients that are in the CGD.

If the gecko has been on a good diet for several months time already, I would take it to a vet for a fecal check as it should not still be so thin.

----------


## butterballpython

I agree that Pangea is the best crestie food available.  It's the only one I'll feed.  

Judging from the size of the gecko compared to the thumb, it's still a juvie, and juvies in between growth spurts and males tend to be on the thin side.  It's also common to see ribs on a crestie's sides when they're standing somewhat curved.  The crestie's weight looks good to me.  Many people overfeed their cresties, and overweight is not good, either.  Here's a link to a good video on the subject.  FWIW, I have a few geckos that JB, who made this video, bred and sold to me.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2IQxToh_8

----------


## ashleymarie

> It's hard to tell from pictures on the internet, but my first impression is a crush injury of some kind.  Did the crestie accidentally get its foot closed in a cage door, or could some decoration have fallen on it?
> 
> I'd recommend a visit to the vet.  A vet could take a closer look and recommend treatment.  If that were my gecko, I would take it in to be seen.  Be sure to use a herp vet, not a dog and cat specialist.


I have her in a plastic container with paper towel as substrate, a digital therm/hygrometer, a toilet paper tube to hide in, and her food dish, so theres nothing that could have crushed her. She has been producing poops for me, they seem very tiny and insubstantial as of now. I will do some research on herp vets in my area.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## butterballpython

That should read during growth spurts.  It's crestie feeding day here, and that means a busy day.

----------


## butterballpython

It's always a good idea to be aware of the herp vets in your area in case you need one.  That sounds like the type of setup I use for hatchlings and juveniles.  

I gotta go--it's crestie feeding day!

----------


## ashleymarie

> That may be the result of a stuck shed, which then pulled off good skin during the next shed or perhaps some kind of injury. Clean it with chlorhexadine or betadine and cover it with plain neosporin (with no painkillers added). Keep the gecko on paper towel substrate until healed and then make sure that it has proper humidity for future sheds.
> 
> The more serious issue that I see here is the emaciated condition of the gecko. I would recommend feeding it the Pangea With Insects crested gecko diet (offered every day) along with well gut loaded and dusted insects (crickets and roaches are good choices) a few times per week but not so much that it doesn't eat the CGD. It is very important that the gecko get the nutrients that are in the CGD.
> 
> If the gecko has been on a good diet for several months time already, I would take it to a vet for a fecal check as it should not still be so thin.


This is what I was thinking as well. I have been keeping the humidity up and keeping everything clean. I just found a herp vet near me and we will call tomorrow when they open. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## ashleymarie

I just sprayed her foot with water a few times over about 10 mins, then used a qtip to gently wipe at the hard spots. They all eventually came right off, so it was stuck shed. I will be much more diligent in keeping her humidity up. Thank you all for your input!!  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## butterballpython

Yay!!  I'm glad that's all it was.   :Good Job: 

From the picture, it looked brownish, and crestie shed is sort of an opaque white.  

Glad to hear the crestie's doing OK.   :Smile:

----------

ashleymarie (07-24-2016)

----------


## mlededee

This gecko is clearly underweight, whether going through a growth spurt or not. The spine and hip bones should never protrude like what we see here and even the limbs are very, very thin. From this last photo it appears that the gecko has a curve in its lower spine which is indicative of MBD (however this could also be the way the gecko is positioned and the angle of the photo, so it is worth double checking). 

I am glad that the foot issue is resolved and that you found a herp vet in your area.

----------

